# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  می توان سال چهارم دبیرستان را غیر حضوری برداشت ؟

## Alireza._.A

می توان سال چهارم دبیرستان را غیر حضوری برداشت ؟

سلام 

کسی اطلاع داره هنوز امکانش هست یا نه ؟

من از مشاوره مدرسه که پرسیدم گفت 3 ساله این قانون برداشته شده و الان غیر مجاز هست 

ولی توی انجمن های مربوط  به کنکور کسایی رو دیدم که گفتن غیر حضوری برداشتیم !:yahoo (21):

 :Yahoo (39):

----------


## BackStreetBoys

پارسال پیش یک مشاور رفتم و از حجم سنگین کلاس کنکور گله کردم که گفت برو  غیر حضوری ! 

اما یک بدی داره اینکه اگر غیر حضوری برداری 1 سال مهلت دوباره برای کنکورت از دست میره و سال دیگه اگر قبول نشی باید بری سربازی !

----------


## Alireza._.A

> پارسال پیش یک مشاور رفتم و از حجم سنگین کلاس کنکور گله کردم که گفت برو  غیر حضوری ! 
> 
> اما یک بدی داره اینکه اگر غیر حضوری برداری 1 سال مهلت دوباره برای کنکورت از دست میره و سال دیگه اگر قبول نشی باید بری سربازی !


خب اگه قبول نشی دانشگاه آزاد که می شه رفت ؟! یا پیام نور 
سوال من اینه 
می شه غیر حضوری بر داشت یا نه !؟  اگه نباشه که بحثی نیست  .....

----------


## BackStreetBoys

> خب اگه قبول نشی دانشگاه آزاد که می شه رفت ؟! یا پیام نور 
> سوال من اینه 
> می شه غیر حضوری بر داشت یا نه !؟  اگه نباشه که بحثی نیست  .....


خو من نرفتم دنبالش  :Yahoo (94): 

باید زنگ بزنی به آموزش پرورش شهرتون بپرسی !

کلا از من میشنوی نکن این کارو !

----------


## Alireza._.A

2 ماه از سال گذشته حدود 6 ماه دیگم کنکوره ! و من کلی عقبم ترازمم تو قلم چی از 5000 بالا تر نمیره هی چی بیشتر می خونم کمتر نتیجه می گیرم :yahoo (21):
تنها راهی که به ذهنم می رسه اینه  :Yahoo (17): 
مدرسمونم که بود و نبودش فر قی نداره .....

----------


## BackStreetBoys

> 2 ماه از سال گذشته حدود 6 ماه دیگم کنکوره ! و من کلی عقبم ترازمم تو قلم چی از 5000 بالا تر نمیره هی چی بیشتر می خونم کمتر نتیجه می گیرم :yahoo (21):
> تنها راهی که به ذهنم می رسه اینه 
> مدرسمونم که بود و نبودش فر قی نداره .....


دقیقا درکت میکنم  :Yahoo (1): 

من پارسال یک دبیرستان الکی غیر انتفاعی پیدا کردم رفتم توش ثبت نام کردم ، کلاسا هم نرفتم !

3ماه اول خوب بود ! از بهمن  به اونور دیگه حس و حال  درس نبود .

راهتو ادامه بده ، از این شاخه ، به اون شاخه نکن !

یک مسیر  ادامه بده انشالله موفق میشی

----------

